# Introducing Cindy



## RYAC

Cindy looks so sweet! I love when they walk around all proud of what they are holding. Enjoy the sweet senior moments!


----------



## hubbub

She looks pretty happy with that food bowl nearby  Please give them all some scratches and belly rubs from me


----------



## 1stGold13

Hi to Cindy and the whole crew!:wavey:


----------



## Goldens R Great

What a great post! I'm so glad Cindy has a wonderful new home with you and that she's settling in. She sounds like a terrific dog. 

Bless you and your three sweet seniors!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cindy is beautiful, she sounds like a real sweetheart. 

Glad to hear she has settled in, is happy and doing so well. 

Seniors are so precious, I miss my Old Gold very much. 

Thank you for giving Cindy a wonderful home.


----------



## ang.suds

I agree, I miss my old gold so much too. Enjoy! What a beautiful family!


----------



## Willow52

Congratulations! and welcome Cindy!!


----------



## Helo's Mom

In that last picture she looks the happiest probably because I am holding treats so they would look at me so I could get a picture.  It's hard to get a picture of all 3 of them, someone is always moving.


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!!*



Helo's Mom said:


> My family has grown to 3 dogs! A month ago, 10 year old Cindy joined me, Helo and Marilyn. She is a chocolate lab and such a sweetheart. My friend could no longer keep her and was looking for a new home for her. I didn't have to think very long to offer to take her. Cindy is as close to perfect as they come. She is great with kids, all people, cats, and other dogs. She is not destructive, is calm and gentle. She loves to carry shoes around the house and is so proud to show you her new shoe. If she can't find a shoe, a sock or ball will do. I can't have stuffed animals out because Helo destroys them or I'm sure she would carry them around. The first week I had her she was a bit nervous about the whole situation but she has settled right in with our routine. I take all 3 dogs on a 2 to 3 mile walk almost every day. Marilyn and Cindy can be off leash and they absolutely love it. (Helo does not have good recall so he is on a leash).
> So now I have 3 seniors and I'm loving it. Cindy has more fatty lumps on her that the other two and is a bit stiff in the rear end but is in great shape for 10. Marilyn is 8 and Helo is anywhere from 8 to 10. I am in love with the seniors and I think that will be my calling when I retire. Giving senior dogs a great home in their old age.
> I'm posting some pictures of her. I don't think she looks very happy but she is. She always has those sad eyes!


Welcome to Cindy. You are an angel-seniors are wonderful. I love all of your babies: Cindy, Marilyn and Helo. You can tell what a SPECIAL person you are!


----------



## Helo's Mom

I wanted to post some pictures of our walk today. I am so lucky to have a big wilderness area 5 minutes from my house. There are a lot of trails and roads to walk on so we go somewhere different every day. I think everyone but Marilyn was tired today as they weren't as perky as usual.


----------



## hubbub

How fortunate to have such wonderful places to walk, explore and enjoy your pack!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, what a fantastic place to take your crew.


----------



## Ruby13

Cindy is beautiful, and even with those eyes, I can tell she is very, very happy! Our CeeLo looks sad all of the time out of his eyes, but he's one of the happiest dogs I have ever encountered!

You have a beautiful fur family!


----------



## Helo's Mom

Thanks everyone for your nice comments!


----------



## Thalie

Hello and welcome, Cindy.You have found yourself a great home with good people, nice buddies, and wonderful places to go explore. What a sweetheart you are !


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy is beautiful and so is the area you go for walks!
Are you anywhere near Best Friends, in Kanab, Utah?
http://bestfriends.org/


----------



## Helo's Mom

I am about 4 hours north of Best Friends in Kanab. It's an easy drive and I try to make it down there once a year to volunteer for a few days. I love that place. Our climate and terrain are very similar to Kanab. We are at the same elevation, about 5600 feet.


----------



## *Laura*

Cindy is lovely Your group of three are very lucky to have you and each other.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Bless you for taking in the seniors..they deserve the best, which sounds like you give to them! They all look happy!


----------



## NewfieMom

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Bless you for taking in the seniors..they deserve the best, which sounds like you give to them! *They all look happy!*


They sure do! I can't believe how much exercise you get every day!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Helo's Mom

My son's chocolate lab is visiting this weekend so we are having a dog party!!


----------



## hubbub

Helo's Mom said:


> My son's chocolate lab is visiting this weekend so we are having a dog party!!


And they're ALL smiling at the camera! What a happy (and good looking) crew


----------



## Helo's Mom

I took Cindy to a cabin in the mountains last weekend. She had a ball. I didn't know if she would do a water retrieve but it ended up that was her favorite thing to do. She couldn't wait to go to the pond every day. What a happy girl.


----------



## NewfieMom

What a good girl she is!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am enjoying reading and seeing your adventures with your crew. 

Life is truly good for them all, great seeing them so happy and enjoying every minute of each day.


----------



## Karen519

*Helo's Mom*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am enjoying reading and seeing your adventures with your crew.
> 
> Life is truly good for them all, great seeing them so happy and enjoying every minute of each day.


I ditto what Carolina Mom said. Enjoying the updates. Cindy and all of your dogs are just adorable. Cindy really lucked out!


----------



## NewfieMom

Karen519 said:


> I ditto what Carolina Mom said. Enjoying the updates. Cindy and all of your dogs are just adorable. Cindy really lucked out!


*Karen* and *CAROLINA MOM* speak for me, too. Some threads are just good. This is one of them. I love to see the updates. Thank you.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## hubbub

I'm a bit late commenting, but I especially love the picture of Cindy with her baby.  It looks like a great place to get away!


----------



## Helo's Mom

Last week I noticed a new lump on Cindy. A BIG one on her front leg. It had appeared out of nowhere and quickly. I also felt a lump under her chin near her lip that didn't used to be there. Cindy has a lot of fatty tumors but these were different. They were hard and fast growing. I had my friend from work come to the house and draw her blood (I work in a hospital lab). We ran some basic tests on her. Her chemistries were good. Good kidneys and liver, no diabetes. Electrolytes were fine. Her CBC was a little different. Her white blood cell count was normal and her hematocrit was normal (meaning she wasn't anemic and losing blood) but her white blood cell differential was not normal. She has 93% lymphocytes and hardly any neutrophils. Her lymphs should be down in the 20% range, give or take, not 93%. I immediately thought lymphoma. I took her to the vet yesterday and he agrees. No way to know for sure without a biopsy of one of the tumors which involves surgery. Cindy is nearly 13 years old and I don't want to put her through surgery just for a diagnosis, not a cure. So he put her on prednisone and I have some pain pills for her if she needs them. 

She is not in pain or even acting sick right now. She's her normal happy self and eating as much as I'll give her. She hasn't lost any weight since her last check up in May. I'm just going to keep her comfortable and enjoy every minute she has left. I'm not sure how long she has. The vet said it was only 3 months for his golden retriever and they treated her with chemo, but maybe it will be longer for Cindy since she isn't showing any symptoms of sickness yet. I'm just afraid of those tumors getting really big and the one on her jaw might go up into her mouth. I'm really hoping that doesn't happen. 

Think good, positive thoughts for us. I'm adding some new pictures of Cindy. You can see how happy she looks. One is a picture of the lump on her leg.


----------



## julianne85

Such beauties you have and such a kind heart you have. My boy is three months old as of 8/28. Senior dogs are so often overlooked. God love you for taking them in


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Senior dogs are so very special. 

I just saw on FB, can't find it now of course, a post that said Blessed are those who are blessed with the love of an old dog.


----------



## G-bear

I agree they are special. I think this is the saying Carolina Mom was referring to


----------



## Helo's Mom

What a gorgeous picture and I love the quote. Thank you!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

How wonderful of you to take in such a sweet senior girl. She is very lucky and having a terrific life for the look of that smile she has


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yes G-bear, thank you!
Love this......

Great picture, especially the oldie with it's tongue sticking out, too cute.


----------



## NewfieMom

I am very sorry to hear that you think Cindy's lumps are lymphoma. I do not know much about the various forms of cancer, although it was cancer that took my Golden 24 years ago. In those days no one knew what an epidemic cancer was to become among Goldens and no one was as informed about it as they now are. My girl also got it in old age, as was the norm back then. (No one heard of young dogs getting sick with cancer.) Please keep us informed. I cannot tell you how sorry I am.

Big hugs,
Deb
(NefwieMom)


----------



## tikiandme

Positive thoughts are being sent out for you and your beautiful Cindy......


----------



## julianne85

Every dog young or old need their special guardian. I'm thinking of adopting a senior dog. Not sure if I should wait for Bourne to get older?


----------



## Mausann

She looks so happy, I hope everything will go well for awhile, just keep making her happy and that will make you feel better. Hugs to you!!!!


----------



## Helo's Mom

Cindy had her blood drawn again today and it was normal. The lump on her leg has shrunk, too. Maybe she doesn't have lymphoma? Maybe it was just a cyst on her leg? But I don't know what the lump on her jaw is. She's gone from 2 prednisone pills per day to 1 per day until the bottle is empty. Then we'll see what happens. She acts totally fine and is eating and drinking like normal. Good news all around!


----------



## jennretz

Good update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Good update


Indeed it is. But please keep us posted!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*



Helo's Mom said:


> Cindy had her blood drawn again today and it was normal. The lump on her leg has shrunk, too. Maybe she doesn't have lymphoma? Maybe it was just a cyst on her leg? But I don't know what the lump on her jaw is. She's gone from 2 prednisone pills per day to 1 per day until the bottle is empty. Then we'll see what happens. She acts totally fine and is eating and drinking like normal. Good news all around!


I will be praying for sweet Cindy and you!!00


----------



## B and G Mom

She is lovely and I hope that things continue to improve for her with the lumps!!!


----------



## Karen519

I am praying for Cindy.


----------



## Helo's Mom

She is doing very well! Still has the lumps but they are no bigger. The one on her leg is smaller. Thanks for your prayers Karen!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*



Helo's Mom said:


> She is doing very well! Still has the lumps but they are no bigger. The one on her leg is smaller. Thanks for your prayers Karen!


I will keep praying for sweet Cindy! What a beauty she is!


----------



## NewfieMom

I am very glad to hear the continued good news!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## Karen519

Kisses and hugs to sweet Cindy!!


----------



## Helo's Mom

Cindy passed away in her sleep last night and I found her this morning. I had been planning to take her to the vet tomorrow to end her suffering. 
She was in pain and didn't eat much yesterday which never happens since she loves food. Her belly had gotten big and I think she was full of tumors. She'd been on pain pills since February which helped give her a few more months and she seemed happy until the past week. She was almost 13 1/2. She lived a long, good life and was the perfect dog. So sweet and gentle and calm. She loved kids and people and got along with all dogs. You couldn't ask for a more perfect dog. Rest in Peace sweet Cinder. Here is a picture of her in her favorite bed with a shoe in her mouth which was her favorite thing to carry around.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Sorry to hear about your Cindy crossing the bridge. Labs are great dogs. Sounds like you gave her a great life and she went on her own terms. I hope you feel better soon. It is so hard to loose a loved one as special as a dog/best friend.

Godspeed to Cindy.

dlm ny country


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

I am so sorry to hear about sweet Cindy.
I am added Cindy to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7069329

My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.


----------



## G-bear

The words I am sorry for your loss seem inadaquate. Having lost many of the senior dogs who came to me later in their lives I know how hard this is on you, your family and your fur kids when one of our seniors passes. Cindy may have come to you late in her life but you gave her the absolute best years of her life while she was a part of your family. Thank you for knowing that the senior dogs are the best and for giving her such a wonderful and loving home to spend her last years. I believe she is smiling down on you, Helo and Marilyn now as she playing freely and pain free in a pond at the rainbow bridge. Hugs.


----------



## jennretz

So sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helo's Mom

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. I do love the senior dogs and Cindy was a special one.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Cindy.


----------



## rooroch

I was so sad to read this. Thank you for giving her such a lovely home for the last years of her life. She looks so like my Glitter in that basket (also a chocy lab).


----------



## Ivyacres

I.m so sorry to hear such sad news...Cindy was lucky to have the time she spent with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cindy.
She was such a beautiful and precious Senior girl. 

Thank you for giving her such a wonderful loved fill life during her golden years. 

Godspeed sweetheart


----------



## Karen519

*Helo's Mom*

You are a very special person, Helo's Mom, and I'm sure Cindy could feel your love.
Not many people give homes to Seniors.


----------



## LynnC

So sorry for your loss of sweet Cindy  . May you find solace in your wonderful memories of her!


----------

